# THX: The time is right for high frame rates in movies



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TechRadar


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder how this will work in todays BluRay players? Are we going to see a new disc format emerge because of this?


----------

